
Off-Screen Cache with HTML5's Canvas - DanielRibeiro
http://kaioa.com/node/103
======
wccrawford
I got lost for a while because I thought something really new was being
done... I guess I thought everyone knew that you could draw to a canvas, even
if it wasn't displayed.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
And you can treat it as an image to other canvases. Which is the whole point.

